
Show HN: BinCDN - mattbgates
https://bincdn.com
======
0xferruccio
I built something around the same concept and decided to give up on it as the
only business model that seemed to make sense entailed competing with google
drive/ dropbox etc.

The idea was simple, like appear.in/[any slug you want] is a video conference
room. I wanted klipped.in/[any slug you want] to be a folder or a file

Best of luck with your project! And let me know if you want
[https://klipped.in](https://klipped.in) as I don't really have a use for it
anymore!

~~~
mattbgates
Thank you! I just wrote this article today about competition with Google Drive
and Dropbox.. as I knew those were the biggest competitors and not two I could
even beat. But I'm trying to figure out where I can at least have some
advantage or even more personalization.

[https://hackernoon.com/competing-against-the-giants-as-an-
al...](https://hackernoon.com/competing-against-the-giants-as-an-alternative-
ce1f2b5bb681)

------
mattbgates
BinCDN: A flash drive in the cloud: the fastest and easiest file and image
service you will ever use.

Happy to release a new product today.

I've always wanted to build a file storage and sharing service. Features
include mobile-friendliness, tracking geometrics on clicks, allowing for
comments, password protection, ability to mask from your domain, keep notes,
view mp4 & mov files in browser, as well as spreadsheet and powerpoints,
unmetered bandwidth, and is on one of the fastest CDNs out there, enhanced
with Cloudflare. Still somewhat of a work in progress, but 95% complete and
now it's just adding some more useful features!

~~~
s_insightstash
Routing resolution error

Error 1004 Ray ID: 46dd23834b5c3fb3 • 2018-10-22 15:53:46 UTC Routing
resolution error

~~~
mattbgates
Figures.. just as I released it, haha.

~~~
mattbgates
Oh cloudflare.. ha.

------
mattbgates
All fixed and working! :)

